# I think us riders need to boycott Uber until they have NO SURGE EVER



## 14gIV

What do you guys think? 

If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

^^^^^^^^^^^Troll?^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


Just take a cab when Uber is surging. Problem solved, right?


----------



## Bob Smith

Yes great idea. You should get on this right away (and never come back)


----------



## Another Uber Driver

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Just take a cab when Uber is surging.


In fact, many Uber users do this here. As Uber offers taxis in the District of Columbia, they can get a cab through the Uber application. Many Uber users here have a surge threshold, usually between 1,5 and 1,7. If the surge hits their personal threshold, they choose Uber Taxi. If it stays below it, they choose UberX. There are some who will choose Uber Black if the surge goes above 2,3 on UberX. I understand the last only partially, as the taxis do not surge.

If we assume, for the purposes of this post, that the Original Poster is not a troll, Uber does not offer taxis anywhere in Florida. I do not know if Uber Black is available in his market.


----------



## 14gIV

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, many Uber users do this here. As Uber offers taxis in the District of Columbia, they can get a cab through the Uber application. Many Uber users here have a surge threshold, usually between 1,5 and 1,7. If the surge hits their personal threshold, they choose Uber Taxi. If it stays below it, they choose UberX. There are some who will choose Uber Black if the surge goes above 2,3 on UberX. I understand the last only partially, as the taxis do not surge.
> 
> If we assume, for the purposes of this post, that the Original Poster is not a troll, Uber does not offer taxis anywhere in Florida. I do not know if Uber Black is available in his market.


You are correct there is no ubertaxi in my city. There is only uberX and XL


----------



## ATL2SD

Download the Lyft app or take a cab.


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


Maybe we should stop driving until 70 percent of riders tip 25% or more


----------



## afrojoe824

ATL2SD said:


> Download the Lyft app or take a cab.


Yo ATL2SD you still driving?


----------



## wk1102

Another Uber Driver said:


> In fact, many Uber users do this here. As Uber offers taxis in the District of Columbia, they can get a cab through the Uber application. Many Uber users here have a surge threshold, usually between 1,5 and 1,7. If the surge hits their personal threshold, they choose Uber Taxi. If it stays below it, they choose UberX. There are some who will choose Uber Black if the surge goes above 2,3 on UberX. I understand the last only partially, as the taxis do not surge.
> 
> If we assume, for the purposes of this post, that the Original Poster is not a troll, Uber does not offer taxis anywhere in Florida. I do not know if Uber Black is available in his market.


Yeah that buck sixty a mile is rip... come on even at 2.6 south Florida uber x is still cheap


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> You are correct there is no ubertaxi in my city. There is only uberX and XL


Where in FL?


----------



## ATL2SD

afrojoe824 said:


> Yo ATL2SD you still driving?


Lyft only to get the guarantee. Did minimum fare rides last night. Sat in my living room majority of the night & doing the same tonight. I'm noticing the driver herd thinning out down here but I'm not sitting in my car all night for these sh*t fares, can't do it.


----------



## ColdRider

You're an even better troll than me OP!


----------



## 14gIV

ColdRider said:


> You're an even better troll than me OP!


ooommmmggggg I just got home and pfffft had to pay a stupid 1.4x surgey


----------



## Agent99

What is a "1.4x survey"?


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> What is a "1.4x survey"?


normal rate that is 1.4x the normal rate during the time that you ask for uber

edit: sorry i spelled survey sutpid autocorrect lol


----------



## Agent99

Uber surges when there's unusually heavy demand relative to supply, especially during difficult driving conditions such as rain or snow, rush hour traffic, sports events and concerts, bar closing, etc. You can avoid surge and reduce the intensity of surge by avoiding using Uber at those times.


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> Uber surges when there's unusually heavy demand relative to supply, especially *during difficult driving conditions such as rain or snow*


i thought that was illegal?
uber is so shady


----------



## Agent99

You thought what was illegal? That rates go up when there's higher demand? That's at the core of Uber's model.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> ooommmmggggg I just got home and pfffft had to pay a stupid 1.4x surgey


Wow. Here that would be a whole 11% higher than what our already crappy rate was before the cut.

How do you afford rent with those huge Uber bills?


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> You thought what was illegal?


to raise rates during rain and snow???? 
i thought this was illegals?


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wow. Here that would be a whole 11% higher than what our already crappy rate was before the cut.
> How do you afford rent with those huge Uber bills?


it should *never* surgey...this is why i had a family member drop me off at the arcade


----------



## Agent99

Uber drivers don't drive required shifts. There are no shifts or required hours. We drive when we want to and are available. We don't prefer driving during difficult or dangerous driving conditions. In effect, Uber uses surge to bribe drivers to go online and be available to drive during more difficult or dangerous driving conditions, or during undesirable times.


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> Uber drivers don't drive required shifts. There are no shifts or required hours. We drive when we want to and are available. We don't prefer driving during difficult or dangerous driving conditions. In effect, Uber uses surge to bribe drivers to go online and be available to drive during more difficult or dangerous driving conditions, or during undesirable times.


makes sense...if its bad driving conditions i agree drivers need to get paid more. i thank u for you service but maybe uber can not charge riders more just give drivers more per mile $$


----------



## Agent99

There is high demand for Uber between midnight and 2AM on Friday and Saturday night. Many drivers prefer to be with their families, sleep, or avoid the higher risk of vomiting in their car during those hours. So, there's less supply of drivers and higher relative demand for the drivers that remain. The higher rates are a reaction to the supply and demand imbalance, incentivizing drivers to drive when they otherwise wouldn't. 

Similarly, there is high demand for Uber during rain, snow, and storms. Many drivers prefer to be with their families, sleep, or avoid the higher risks to their safety during those times. So, there's less supply of drivers and higher relative demand for the drivers that remain. The higher rates are a reaction to the supply and demand imbalance, incentivizing drivers to drive when they otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> to raise rates during rain and snow????
> i thought this was illegals?


Note that drivers have increased costs during bad weather. Raising prices to account for increased costs or risk is NOT gouging.

Also, is uber a necessity? Call a cab.

Info about gouging laws from Wikipedia (sorry, it's good enough for a reference here).

"Price-gouging is often defined in terms of three criteria listed below:

Period of emergency: The majority of laws apply only to price shifts during a time of disaster.

Necessary items: Most laws apply exclusively to items which are essential to survival.

Price ceilings: Laws limit the maximum price that can be charged for given goods."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> makes sense...if its bad driving conditions i agree drivers need to get paid more. i thank u for you service but maybe uber can not charge riders more just give drivers more per mile $$


We should be getting more per mile on regular rates, but if we get paid more, you pay it. Where else will it come from?


----------



## Agent99

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Note that drivers have increased costs during bad weather. Raising prices to account for increased costs or risk is NOT gouging.


Fuzzyelvis,

Can you list what you consider the increased costs of driving during bad weather?
I can think of some: 1) increased risks of accidents, 2) damage to car from sleet or snow, 3) increased cleaning expenses or cannot work, because car became dirty from passengers tracking mud, dirt, and leaves into the car. Can you think of other risks or costs I am missing here?


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We should be getting more per mile on regular rates, but if we get paid more, you pay it. Where else will it come from?


what do you mean where else would it come from...theres 3 parts to the payment, MY part, YOUR par and UBERs part....it can come from ubers share


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Agent99 said:


> Fuzzyelvis,
> 
> Can you list what you consider the increased costs of driving during bad weather?
> I can think of some: 1) increased risks of accidents, 2) damage to car from sleet or snow, 3) increased cleaning expenses or cannot work, because car became dirty from passengers tracking mud, dirt, and leaves into the car. Can you think of other risks or costs I am missing here?


 That, plus the extra time it takes to get to fares, and the increased time to run them. That will result in a higher cost for THAT pax, but you will not be able to get as many trips, making YOU less efficient. The time factor is so low for uber in most markets that the last thing we want to do is drive very slowly.

When a $15 trip that takes 20 minutes becomes a $20 trip that takes an hour, the pax pays more, but we will make less.

The increased risk is a HUGE factor. It doesn't affect you until it REALLY affects you when it comes to accidents. But risk is something you need to be paid for in any job. When the risk goes up, the pay has to be more to make up for it, or why take the same job at the same pay, but with more risk? Note, it's not just the risk of the vehicle being damaged, it's your risk of injury, which you have NO workmen's comp for, and which Uber will not cover. So hopefully you have medical insurance apart from your car insurance, and disability insurance. Even if you do, you will be financially in very bad shape if you have no vehicle, or are injured to the point you can't work. This is always a risk, but increases dramatically in bad weather.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> what do you mean where else would it come from...theres 3 parts to the payment, MY part, YOUR par and UBERs part....it can come from ubers share


 Wow, you should suggest that to Uber. Let me know how that goes.

Just out of curiosity, why should it come from ANYONE but the person wanting the service?

As we keep hearing, if you don't like it, leave. (Stop calling Uber).


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wow, you should suggest that to Uber. Let me know how that goes.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why should it come from ANYONE but the person wanting the service?
> 
> As we keep hearing, if you don't like it, leave. (Stop calling Uber).


Uber said it cut the rates to get us riders to request more rides. So obviously they don't want to charge us more. 
The drivers are complaining enough about the mileage rate. 
So that leaves uber to take less $$ while still getting more riders = same pay for uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Is this a 12 year old on this forum?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> Uber said it cut the rates to get us riders to request more rides. So obviously they don't want to charge us more.
> The drivers are complaining enough about the mileage rate.
> So that leaves uber to take less $$ while still getting more riders = same pay for uber.


 Well I think they're mistaken/lying, but in any case, giving us that extra 20% won't even put the rates back to what they were 2 weeks ago without surge. So it's simply not enough.

The rates are too low. Period.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ABC123DEF said:


> Is this a 12 year old on this forum?


 I don't know. But neither drivers nor pax seem to have taken any math classes ever. Or have any idea of how running a business works.


----------



## Agent99

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That, plus the extra time it takes to get to fares, and the increased time to run them. That will result in a higher cost for THAT pax, but you will not be able to get as many trips, making YOU less efficient. The time factor is so low for uber in most markets that the last thing we want to do is drive very slowly.
> 
> When a $15 trip that takes 20 minutes becomes a $20 trip that takes an hour, the pax pays more, but we will make less.
> 
> The increased risk is a HUGE factor. It doesn't affect you until it REALLY affects you when it comes to accidents. But risk is something you need to be paid for in any job. When the risk goes up, the pay has to be more to make up for it, or why take the same job at the same pay, but with more risk? Note, it's not just the risk of the vehicle being damaged, it's your risk of injury, which you have NO workmen's comp for, and which Uber will not cover. So hopefully you have medical insurance apart from your car insurance, and disability insurance. Even if you do, you will be financially in very bad shape if you have no vehicle, or are injured to the point you can't work. This is always a risk, but increases dramatically in bad weather.


Fuzzyelvis,

Thank you for your excellent reply. We almost never get snow here in Seattle so I don't think much about the hazards of driving in snow. It makes perfect sense as you point out, that driving in the snow or other bad weather conditions means the driver has to drive slower than usual for safety reasons. Most drivers get paid poorly for the time portion of the ride even during good weather conditions, so they are compensated even worse during bad weather conditions unless there is surge pricing to offset that.

Here in Seattle we do get rain, plenty of it, and fortunately often (not always) get surge pricing to compensate us for the slow or slower rides we have to do in dark, rainy driving conditions.


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know. But neither drivers nor pax seem to have taken any math classes ever. Or have any idea of how running a business works.


i know math all to well, thats why i made this thread on how uber is ripping us riders off with surgeys....again simple answer ALL RIDERS BOCOT during any surgeys prices!


----------



## Uberelitescv1

So when am I meant to make money? No surge = not worth driving.

You can drive your own drunk arse home.


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> i know math all to well, thats why i made this thread on how uber is ripping us riders off with surgeys....again simple answer ALL RIDERS BOCOT during any surgeys prices!


Dude if you're really that cheap... just wait the surge out. It's not gouging, it's not illegal, it's a simple matter of supply and demand. Buy a dozen roses in June then buy the same dozen Feb 13th and you will pay 2,3,even 5× as much.


----------



## CityGirl

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Note that drivers have increased costs during bad weather. Raising prices to account for increased costs or risk is NOT gouging.
> 
> Also, is uber a necessity? Call a cab.
> 
> Info about gouging laws from Wikipedia (sorry, it's good enough for a reference here).
> 
> "Price-gouging is often defined in terms of three criteria listed below:
> 
> Period of emergency: The majority of laws apply only to price shifts during a time of disaster.
> 
> Necessary items: Most laws apply exclusively to items which are essential to survival.
> 
> Price ceilings: Laws limit the maximum price that can be charged for given goods."


I would say a fair argument could be made for Uber price gouging when surge was activated during the terrorist attack in Australia last year. But I'm not sure what constitutes price gouging in Australia. But that is the kind of situation where surge is an issue.

Riders are so cheap, I can't even believe this is a serious post. Uber just brings out the best in everyone, doesn't it?


----------



## CityGirl

I would just say to the OP, it's a business. If you don't like what they sell at the price they sell it, move along. Easy. No entitled complainers. Just don't shop here.


----------



## wk1102

CityGirl said:


> I would just say to the OP, it's a business. If you don't like what they sell at the price they sell it, move along. Easy. No entitled complainers. Just don't shop here.


Or... go home a little earlier when he want to use Uber or plan on being out later. He he just doesn't get the supply and demand aspect of it. We as drivers love the surge because we make more money but the idea of surge pricing is because demand for our service is up and there are more people needing rides than rides available. In simple terms, the people willing to pay more get service first those not willing to pay have to wait.

He can either find another ride, wait out the surge, pay the Surge price, or try to game the system as he stated he has been doing. I'm sure after he gets hit with a few no show fees he'll stop that. I just don't get his complaint, he waits until everyone is looking for a ride then b*tches because there is a surge, just go home earlier or pay up. I bet he's the kind of guy that has his girlfriend get the salad bar then makes her get him a plate of salad. Woohoo.. saved $3.99


----------



## Agent99

14gIV said:


> makes sense...if its bad driving conditions i agree drivers need to get paid more.


It seems that you forgot everything you understood and agreed with just three days ago.


----------



## 14gIV

Uberelitescv1 said:


> So when am I meant to make money?


Drive more often man


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> It seems that you forgot everything you understood and agreed with just three days ago.


I agreed on drivers making more $$ but not coming from the riders..it can come from ubers share...I already said this man


----------



## stuber

Just think, if there's a 1.4 SURGE in Detroit, then those passengers will be stuck paying a whopping...wait for it....
$.42/mile. Oh my! That's outrageous!


----------



## stuber

Is Detroit in permanent SURGE by the way?


----------



## grayspinner

14gIV said:


> I agreed on drivers making more $$ but not coming from the riders..it can come from ubers share...I already said this man


You do realize that uber doesn't pay us right?

In fact, they charge us $1.80 + 20% of the fare.

Now that they lowered the rates, drivers are making significantly less money to the point that some rides cost us more than we earn.

If you want this service to continue & would like the drivers to be competent & the vehicle safe, you've got to be willing to pay a fair price for that. The current rates are no longer fair prices.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Screw this troll. Let him walk home.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Let me explain the difference between price gouging and supply and demand you immature little kid.

Price gouging = you have been lost in the desert for 3 days now with not a drop of water left. You find a shop out of sheer luck and the owner sees your current condition and asks $100 for a bottle of water. With NO OTHER ALTERNATIVE you are forced to pay this price or face certain death.

Supply and demand: A capitalistic idea whereby a price for a product or service is determined by AVAILABLE SUPPLY and AVAILABLE DEMAND.

This is the difference.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

I would much rather live in a capitalistic economy than a communistic economy.


----------



## Agent99

14gIV said:


> I agreed on drivers making more $$ but not coming from the riders..it can come from ubers share...I already said this man


You're right, you did say that. It's a nice sentiment, wanting to reduce how much Uber makes from every ride, or how much they make from every surge ride, but they won't. The trend is actually in the opposite direction, with Uber getting a larger percentage of the revenue from each ride. Drivers have no control over the rates, nor can they control surge rates. About the only thing they can control is when they drive. The more drivers who drive when it is surging, the quicker the surge goes away. Even when it is surging, it is usually below taxi rates. If you want to talk about fairness, that is fair, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## sicky

ColdRider said:


> You're an even better troll than me OP!


You guys should have a contest. Bring in glados, cdaley and No Need To Tip and you can have a troll tournament.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

First, WTF is a 'surgey'?



14gIV said:


> I agreed on drivers making more $$ but not coming from the riders..it can come from ubers share...I already said this man


Most importantly, what was the distance of your ride? How much money are we talking about?

You remind me of the 4 college kids that pack in my car, it is a 2+ surge, my cut is $6 and some change, and the four kids are splitting the fare.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

stuber said:


> Just think, if there's a 1.4 SURGE in Detroit, then those passengers will be stuck paying a whopping...wait for it....
> $.42/mile. Oh my! That's outrageous!


This Detroit .30 per mile stuff is getting old. IT IS ALSO .30 per minute. I agree these rates are low, but damn people call it for what it is.

1.4 Surge at 10 miles X .42 and 10 minutes X .42 = $8.40 fare. Let say the driver is in traffic and that ride takes 20 minutes, just add on another 4.20 to that fare. In my market, that fare would be about $9.5

I would love that .30 per minute in my market. Those 15 mile rides that take 45 minutes in my market, I earn about $13. That same exact ride in Detroit will bring about the same earnings.


----------



## 14gIV

grayspinner said:


> You do realize that uber doesn't pay us right?
> 
> In fact, they charge us $1.80 + 20% of the fare.


so they do pay you man


----------



## 14gIV

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Let me explain the difference between price gouging and supply and demand you immature little kid.
> 
> Price gouging = you have been lost in the desert for 3 days now with not a drop of water left. You find a shop out of sheer luck and the owner sees your current condition and asks $100 for a bottle of water. With NO OTHER ALTERNATIVE you are forced to pay this price or face certain death.
> 
> Supply and demand: A capitalistic idea whereby a price for a product or service is determined by AVAILABLE SUPPLY and AVAILABLE DEMAND.
> 
> This is the difference.


you're right, BUT i always see cars around and they are close to me..so no your theory doesnt apply with uber


----------



## scrurbscrud

stuber said:


> Just think, if there's a 1.4 SURGE in Detroit, then those passengers will be stuck paying a whopping...wait for it....
> $.42/mile. Oh my! That's outrageous!


Even in Detroit, low as rates are, the typical UberX driver running a normal day will probably clock out at about $6 an hour or so, same as everywhere else where the pay for X is crap, because of the higher min. rate.

It amounts to $18 an hour if a driver runs a full hour. Reality sez that drivers will 'normally' clock about 1/3 of their time on the road being on paid min. time, so $6 an hour and mileage pay as low as Uber dares to push it. You hear drivers blowing about their 6-7 cent costs to run their crap cars, so they get those kinds of drivers/vehicles for the gig.

Pretty simple really. Get a crap throwaway ride. Get $6 an hour. Pray for a surge now and then to justify the gig in the mind of the driver. The HOPE that the driver might win on a day or 2 out of the week if they want to stay up til all hours of the night and drive drunks.


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> I agreed on drivers making more $$ but not coming from the riders..it can come from ubers share...I already said this man


Man, either you are dumb, just a troll, or both...



14gIV said:


> so they do pay you man


No they don't. You pay us, Uber controls the prices and takes a fee (safe rider fee) plus a percentage of the fare. They get 100% of the safe rider fee and 20-28% of the fare. So in my market if the riders fare is 11.55 they take 1.55 srf and then 2.50 in as their cut.. I make 7.50 on that trip. I paid Uber 3.80 out of 11.55 to drive you.

Again, as fair as the surge goes, you are paying to not have to wait. 10 people need rides, I'm the only driver, I'm going with whoever offers me the most. You would too. That is what surge pricing is paying more to not have to wait. At sporting events and concerts better seats cost more, do you complain about that?

If you were charged surge prices without being told in advance I could understand why you would be upset, but to be upset because there are 50 people looking for a ride and only 20 drivers and those drivers sell their service to the highest bidder is just assinine!


----------



## Marlan P.

Uber made some riders SPOILED. Riders have forgotten already about the quality of a taxi. I see alot of riders take taxis during high surges, any rider here in this post should do the same or whatever you did before uber was even invented....


----------



## ATX 22

14gIV said:


> what do you mean where else would it come from...theres 3 parts to the payment, MY part, YOUR par and UBERs part....it can come from ubers share


You pay, uber splits with drivers. Any increases would be on the payers end. Where else would it come from? You don't think Uber's going to reduce their cut, do you?


----------



## grayspinner

14gIV said:


> so they do pay you man


No boy, all of our income is derived from what the rider pays.

From that, we have to pay a portion to uber for their technology & payment processing &we have to pay for our vehicle & other miscellaneous business expenses


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> Even when it is surging, it is usually below taxi rates. If you want to talk about fairness, that is fair, wouldn't you agree?


i do agree, and i wish there was a way for drivers to make more$ and riders not pay more....like i said ubers cut can shrink but thats not likely to happen


----------



## Uberelitescv1

This little troll is pissing me off ...

Do you not understand capping prices = protectionism.

The concept of protectionism is in direct contrast to the concept of a free market.

Capitalism is built around a free market -> supply and demand.

Why am I paying $1.05 a litre for petrol today (I live in Australia) and 8 months ago I was paying approx $1.50? This is all because of supply and demand.

Another perfect example back in 2011 we got hit with a very bad cyclone over in Queensland. About 80% of the banana crops supplying all of Australia were destroyed. Precyclone we were paying like 2$ a Kg, shortly after the devastation prices went up to 22$ a Kg and stayed up for a very long time.

What would you suggest?

Fight with the government and tell them to cap the prices because "it's too darn expensive?"

Think before you speak little child ...


----------



## Uberelitescv1

My advice little child, dont speak about topics you know nothing about-> for your own good.


----------



## Ziggy

14gIV said:


> i thought that was illegal?
> uber is so shady


Actually, surge is common in many businesses ... though it's not called "surge" just simple "supply and demand". Buy a plane ticket 21-days in advance, it's cheaper than booking at last minute (like surge and def. not illegal)


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Do you not understand capping prices = protectionism.


The Northeastern part of the U.S. of A. is getting hit with quite the nasty snow storm this weekend. The snow levels could get to 80cm before it is over. The snow is falling now, and I would bet that it is a good 15cm right now. To-morrow, winds are expected to gust to 80KpH.

Uber states that it will cap the surge in the Northeastern part of the country.

......and here I thought that Uber was against "protectionism". In fact, when called to testify before legislative or regulatory bodies, the TNCs always spew their accusations of "protectionism". Of course, once the "arrangements" are made, all the supposed "protectionism" disappears, cries and all.

So Uber is going to engage in a little "protectionism" of its own.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Public relations is a whole another game ...


----------



## ATX 22

There are laws against price gouging during states of emergency. Even Uber knows when not to tempt fate.


----------



## 14gIV

ATX 22 said:


> There are laws against price gouging during states of emergency. Even Uber knows when not to tempt fate.


Uber price gorging during a winter storm
ethics not even once...


----------



## Uberelitescv1

14gIV said:


> Uber price gorging during a winter storm
> ethics not even once...


Mr. Goody Two Shoes then why don't you get in your car and drive people around for free during the storm?


----------



## 14gIV

Uberelitescv1 said:


> Mr. Goody Two Shoes then why don't you get in your car and drive people around for free during the storm?


brb locating my snow shovel in my florida residence

faceplam.jpg


----------



## thomas1955

14gIV said:


> ooommmmggggg I just got home and pfffft had to pay a stupid 1.4x surgey


You do know that the 1.4 surge was still cheaper than spit on a sidewalk ? You'r just a cheap, selfish, troll...


----------



## Uberelitescv1

I heard public transport is like super cheap dude man like yeah a 3$ ticket and like cowabanga dude man super hectic bus fare bro can go any places yeh man peace and 1luv to all man!!!


----------



## MikesUber

ABC123DEF said:


> Is this a 12 year old on this forum?





wk1102 said:


> his girlfriend


 Girlfriend? You're reaching lol


wk1102 said:


> Man, either you are dumb, just a troll, or both...





Uberelitescv1 said:


> This little troll is pissing me off ...


Yeah dude's done the samee BS here - Mods may look at it or not, not sure.


----------



## 14gIV

MikesUber said:


> Yeah dude's done the samee BS here - Mods may look at it or not, not sure.


riders can use this website too..and I give forum members useful info with a splash of fun!
Uber on


----------



## KMANDERSON

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


And driver refuse to take non surge request.Maybe uber would go out of businesses you got a good idea


----------



## 14gIV

KMANDERSON said:


> And driver refuse to take non surge request.Maybe uber would go out of businesses you got a good idea


maybe some drivers but looking at the app theres like a thousand cars in every area i check someone will pick me up at a no surgey....i even had an escalade with leather seats pick me up on a no surgey before


----------



## Uberelitescv1

14gIV said:


> maybe some drivers but looking at the app theres like a thousand cars in every area i check someone will pick me up at a no surgey....i even had an escalade with leather seats pick me up on a no surgey before


How about you just STFU and GTFO T3H INT3RWEBS entirely Mr. Troll?


----------



## 14gIV

Uberelitescv1 said:


> How about you just STFU and GTFO T3H INT3RWEBS entirely Mr. Troll?


i now what the first 2 mean but what dos the INT3WEB thing mean?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Agent99 said:


> Fuzzyelvis,
> 
> Thank you for your excellent reply. We almost never get snow here in Seattle so I don't think much about the hazards of driving in snow. It makes perfect sense as you point out, that driving in the snow or other bad weather conditions means the driver has to drive slower than usual for safety reasons. Most drivers get paid poorly for the time portion of the ride even during good weather conditions, so they are compensated even worse during bad weather conditions unless there is surge pricing to offset that.
> 
> Here in Seattle we do get rain, plenty of it, and fortunately often (not always) get surge pricing to compensate us for the slow or slower rides we have to do in dark, rainy driving conditions.


If we get ANY snow or ice in Houston the entire city grinds to a halt. No one has snow tires or chains and most drivers have NO clue how to drive in it. Many NEVER have.

Our issues of course are flooding (which killed a few folks the last time--it can happen very fast, which people don't realise). Of course if we get a hurricane then before it hits is bad, and after it goes through the debris and loss of traffic lights etc. is also a hazard.

During a hurricane you wouldn't be able to get to your car so at least even stupid drivers wouldn't be out in that.

We do occasionally get tornados during storms also.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

wk1102 said:


> Or... go home a little earlier when he want to use Uber or plan on being out later. He he just doesn't get the supply and demand aspect of it. We as drivers love the surge because we make more money but the idea of surge pricing is because demand for our service is up and there are more people needing rides than rides available. In simple terms, the people willing to pay more get service first those not willing to pay have to wait.
> 
> He can either find another ride, wait out the surge, pay the Surge price, or try to game the system as he stated he has been doing. I'm sure after he gets hit with a few no show fees he'll stop that. I just don't get his complaint, he waits until everyone is looking for a ride then b*tches because there is a surge, just go home earlier or pay up. I bet he's the kind of guy that has his girlfriend get the salad bar then makes her get him a plate of salad. Woohoo.. saved $3.99


He's probably the type of guy who loses girlfriends once they realise what a stingy b****** he is.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

Hahaha too true. Cheapskates these days ...


----------



## Agent99

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If we get ANY snow or ice in Houston the entire city grinds to a halt. No one has snow tires or chains and most drivers have NO clue how to drive in it. Many NEVER have.
> 
> Our issues of course are flooding (which killed a few folks the last time--it can happen very fast, which people don't realise). Of course if we get a hurricane then before it hits is bad, and after it goes through the debris and loss of traffic lights etc. is also a hazard.
> 
> During a hurricane you wouldn't be able to get to your car so at least even stupid drivers wouldn't be out in that.
> 
> We do occasionally get tornados during storms also.


I understand. Houston experiences snow, ice, even hurricanes and tornadoes. Does Houston get surge pricing commensurate with these hazards?


----------



## limepro

I agree get rid of surge and just charge livable rates, only works with both though not one or the other.


----------



## Uberelitescv1

limepro said:


> I agree get rid of surge and just charge livable rates, only works with both though not one or the other.


This Uber we talking about, it aint ever gona happen. We need cheaper fares! Maybe one day uber will be cheaper than a train ticket ...


----------



## limepro

Uberelitescv1 said:


> This Uber we talking about, it aint ever gona happen. We need cheaper fares! Maybe one day uber will be cheaper than a train ticket ...


I know it won't and I no longer drive for them except the one ride a month to stay active. I don't even drive uberx and still refuse to do it, they are a shit company.


----------



## EliMLT

Definitely sounds like a good idea.


----------



## uber strike

14gIV said:


> i thought that was illegal?
> uber is so shady


what's illegal is giving rides to your friends. drivers will soon get smart and stop giving rides to passengers that are not paying a fare and did not request a ride via the software.


----------



## KMANDERSON

14gIV said:


> maybe some drivers but looking at the app theres like a thousand cars in every area i check someone will pick me up at a no surgey....i even had an escalade with leather seats pick me up on a no surgey before


Some driver will drive non surge. That the reason uber keep lowering rates


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


And then they would have to raise the rates to where drivers can actually AFFORD to pick your ass up, because the rates are dirt cheap, too cheap, but since you are not a driver you would not know. 
If you are not happy then take the bus.


----------



## KMANDERSON

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> And then they would have to raise the rates to where drivers can actually AFFORD to pick your ass up, because the rates are dirt cheap, too cheap, but since you are not a driver you would not know.
> If you are not happy then take the bus.


He a uber driver starting shit up


----------



## 14gIV

KMANDERSON said:


> He a uber driver starting shit up


Who me?? Haha I don't even have a car lol but I do give uber a lot of business. Whoever is the owner of uber I'm making him a lot of $$


----------



## KMANDERSON

14gIV said:


> Who me?? Haha I don't even have a car lol but I do give uber a lot of business. Whoever is the owner of uber I'm making him a lot of $$


A passanger on a driver forum.Whatever


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Agent99 said:


> I understand. Houston experiences snow, ice, even hurricanes and tornadoes. Does Houston get surge pricing commensurate with these hazards?


If the flooding gets bad it's usually declared a disaster and surge is capped. Last time around 2.6 I think.

Just bad thunderstorms no, but it doesn't seem to help much as less people go out.

Snow and ice is VERY rare. I'm not sure we've had any other than a tiny bit of ice MAYBE since before uber started. I don't remember the last time it snowed.


----------



## ninja warrior

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


And also demand that we be driven around in chariots pulled by uber slave drivers!!! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If the flooding gets bad it's usually declared a disaster and surge is capped. Last time around 2.6 I think. .


lol price gorging at its finest


----------



## 14gIV

ninja warrior said:


> And also demand that we be driven around in chariots pulled by uber slave drivers!!! Is that too much to ask?


cmon man, it can't be that bad to be called an uber slave or there wouldnt be sooooooo many drivers on every corner


----------



## Uberelitescv1

14gIV dont you have any friends you can facebook, snapchap, whatsapp? We have better things to do than reply back to 12 year old trolls ...


----------



## ninja warrior

14gIV said:


> ok how is it not gorging??? bring prices up during a natural disaster, who does this crap?? Taxis dont raise rates why does stupid uber?


Google the term gorging.


----------



## 14gIV

Uberelitescv1 said:


> 14gIV dont you have any friends you can facebook, snapchap, whatsapp? We have better things to do than reply back to 12 year old trolls ...


im not 12 and i have MANY friends in fact my girlfriend is my best friend and quite a hottie too


----------



## 14gIV

ninja warrior said:


> Google the term gorging.




*Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the *prices* of goods, services or commodities to a level much higher than is considered reasonable or fair, and is considered exploitative, potentially to an unethical extent.
That is straight from google, so whats your point? thats exactly what uber does


----------



## ninja warrior

14gIV said:


> you say tomato i say tomato...ok so what
> 
> so you joining the NYC strike on monday that i read today?


I'm not working tomorrow , no. Haven't decided whether I'll go outside the office.


----------



## 14gIV

u say tomato i say tomato

ok stop beating a dead horse, we get it Mr Grammar Teacher


----------



## 14gIV

ninja warrior said:


> I'm not working tomorrow , no. Haven't decided whether I'll go outside the office.


good i hope uber pays you guys more, but doesnt take it out on the riders...uber can take a smaller cut and satisfy everyone


----------



## ninja warrior

14gIV said:


> good i hope uber pays you guys more, but doesnt take it out on the riders...uber can take a smaller cut and satisfy everyone


In most markets uber is a third the price of cabs. In ours, it's 15% lower. I'm not sure how a customer paying a little more would actually be considered as taking it out on them.


----------



## 14gIV

ninja warrior said:


> In most markets uber is a third the price of cabs. In ours, it's 15% lower. I'm not sure how a customer paying a little more would actually be considered as taking it out on them.


and why can't uber take a smaller cut?
doesnt this solve it all?


----------



## sellkatsell44

I was curious so I looked at the trips I took last year and this year and except for a drop in base from 2.20 to 2.00; the price is about same for a 8.4 mile trip... $22~

Huh


----------



## ninja warrior

14gIV said:


> and why can't uber take a smaller cut?
> doesnt this solve it all?


In most US markets ,why can't you pay two thirds of a cab fare? In the NYC market, probably a higher fare than a yellow cab.


----------



## ninja warrior

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was curious so I looked at the trips I took last year and this year and except for a drop in base from 2.20 to 2.00; the price is about same for a 8.4 mile trip... $22~
> 
> Huh


Fascinating... I'd love to examine that anomaly.


----------



## Dave 123

This person got a attention deficit disorder go ahead urber with all its price cut will soon have more than 60% of driver's already considering leaving and at least half that or more will be looking elsewhere like domino's they pay more than urber. Hey food for thought.


----------



## 14gIV

Dave 123 said:


> with all its price cut will soon have more than 60% of driver's already considering leaving


Sure dude I've been a long time lurker on this forum and drivers have been saying for ages they're gonna quit, strike, etc....but it looks like now there's more drivers on the road than ever lol 
People will always look to complain rather than looking at the positive side of things. Uber is a very innovative company and drivers should be proud that they are part of such a great company.


----------



## Dave 123

Too bad if you are right than they are foolish to stay I'm out I got a option some Don't but if I we're them well I would consider letting this go. They would make more in pizza delivery than this they should take as a very long 2nd very long part time job.


----------



## ATL2SD

14gIV said:


> Uber is a very greedy/shady company and the tactics they use resemble those of a ponzi scheme.


Ain't that the damn truth.


----------



## 14gIV

ATL2SD said:


> Ain't that the damn truth.


lol funny guy careful maybe this is an online version on the TV show under cover boss


----------



## ATL2SD

14gIV said:


> lol funny guy careful maybe this is an online version on the TV show under cover boss


LMFAO!!! Seeing as my boss doesn't troll an Uber driver forum, I obviously don't have a thing to worry about.


----------



## Nick781

I think you riders need to shut the hell up and stop being so cheap and tip your drivers.


----------



## JMBF831

Stop feeding this troll...

Very obvious troll job here...


----------



## 14gIV

Nick781 said:


> I think you riders need to shut the hell up and stop being so cheap and tip your drivers.


I do tip the good drivers and ALWAYS the UberSelect drivers I treat guys like kings and tip them big $


----------



## Nick781

Thank you. I respect you. I've done like 800 trips and I've been tipped maybe 5 times.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> *Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the *prices* of goods, services or commodities to a level much higher than is considered reasonable or fair, and is considered exploitative, potentially to an unethical extent.
> That is straight from google, so whats your point? thats exactly what uber does


2.6 surge in Houston is barely higher than a cab so explain to me how that is gouging especially when a driver is driving in a flood?


----------



## 14gIV

Nick781 said:


> Thank you. I respect you. I've done like 800 trips and I've been tipped maybe 5 times.


Tipped less than 1% of the time??....that sounds low. This can't be the norm in your area


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> so explain to me how that is gouging especially when a driver is driving in a flood?


explain to me why you would drive in a flood lol


----------



## Nick781

14gIV said:


> Tipped less than 1% of the time??....that sounds low. This can't be the norm in your area


Its Boston.


----------



## Nick781

The people we drive around are entitled yuppies.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> explain to me why you would drive in a flood lol


I wouldn't for that price. Which is why it's not high enough.


----------



## Redtop

If you don't like surge then don't use Uber.

If you go to the grocery store and the strip steak is $30 a pound, don't buy it.

I was in Vegas during CES and needed to get somewhere. Uber was at 3.3x but I was about to get Lyft at 1.5.

Go ahead, boycott. It's your right. Pay taxi rates all the time if you like. In Vegas, with the price war going, Uber is less than half what a taxi costs.


----------



## 14gIV

Redtop said:


> I was in Vegas during CES and needed to get somewhere. Uber was at 3.3x but I was about to get Lyft at 1.5x


lol @ UberLemming for taking a Lyft request for 1.5x when uber had a surgey at 3.3x


----------



## grayspinner

I don't think even 1% of my uber pax have tipped. I've even driven other drivers/ex-drivers who didn't tip (had 2 last night - at least they were surges, also had an airport ride that was someone who was about to start driving, she didn't tip either) 

Now the lyft tipping rate is more like 65% of riders and the $ amount of my weekly lyft tips tends to be about 20% of my total fares. 

I keep the uber app off more and more because the no tipping makes me bitter


----------



## Thatendedbadly

Finding that 1% number a little had to believe, though my tips amount to squat it's currently in the just north of 10% range. Thing is, people are using Uber because it's cheap and they are generally cheap themselves, not sure the percentage would be much higher even if Uber had a different public policy.


----------



## grayspinner

Just looked back at my records and calculated my tips. 4% of my uber trips tipped (I started in September & have done 640 trips). I've gotten a total of $200 in tips from uber or 2.5% of my gross fares. 

With lyft, about 65% of my trips get tipped & tips average about 18% of gross fares.


----------



## gekko1323

Uberelitescv1 said:


> This little troll is pissing me off ...
> 
> Do you not understand capping prices = protectionism.
> 
> The concept of protectionism is in direct contrast to the concept of a free market.
> 
> Capitalism is built around a free market -> supply and demand.
> 
> Why am I paying $1.05 a litre for petrol today (I live in Australia) and 8 months ago I was paying approx $1.50? This is all because of supply and demand.
> 
> Another perfect example back in 2011 we got hit with a very bad cyclone over in Queensland. About 80% of the banana crops supplying all of Australia were destroyed. Precyclone we were paying like 2$ a Kg, shortly after the devastation prices went up to 22$ a Kg and stayed up for a very long time.
> 
> What would you suggest?
> 
> Fight with the government and tell them to cap the prices because "it's too darn expensive?"
> 
> Think before you speak little child ...


Don't eat bananas! Eat breadfruit. You have to be BANANAS to pay $22/kg for bananas!


----------



## NachonCheeze

14gIV said:


> ooommmmggggg I just got home and pfffft had to pay a stupid 1.4x surgey


HaHa


----------



## 14gIV

grayspinner said:


> (I started in September & have done 640 trips). I've gotten a total of $200 in tips from uber or 2.5% of my gross fares


What city? $200 in 5months is quite low


----------



## grayspinner

14gIV said:


> What city? $200 in 5months is quite low


Raleigh, NC and the surrounding area. And yes, it is quite low. That's kinda the point. Uber passengers don't tip.

I've driven the same people on both uber & lyft - they tip on lyft & not uber. It's the damndest thing.

I am well tipped on lyft, (especially since thr latest rate cuts) & have high ratings on both platforms. The tips with lyft make lyft way more profitable for me & since the rate cuts, I rarely turn my uber app on.


----------



## Greguzzi

14gIV said:


> What city? $200 in 5months is quite low


It's 5x what I've gotten from the cheap shitheads here.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Get a cab!


----------



## 14gIV

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Get a cab!


Too espensive


----------



## UberXCali

14gIV said:


> Too espensive


I bet you're one of those people that take a date and then order an appetizer at an expensive restaurant because the main entrees are too expensive.


----------



## 14gIV

UberXCali said:


> I bet you're one of those people that take a date and then order an appetizer at an expensive restaurant because the main entrees are too expensive.


Yep but at least we arrived at that expensive place in an UberSelect no stupid uberX


----------



## UberXCali

14gIV said:


> Yep but at least we arrived at that expensive place in an UberSelect no stupid uberX


Good, that gives me a chance to 1 star you and offer you some of my rancid mints.


----------



## 14gIV

UberXCali said:


> Good, that gives me a chance to 1 star you and offer you some of my rancid mints.


Your name is UberX and I already said I DO NOT ride in uberX....I hate the Xs too many baby seats and stinky cars I like the drivers and cars of uber select these guys have style and drive safer


----------



## UberXCali

14gIV said:


> Your name is UberX and I already said I DO NOT ride in uberX....I hate the Xs too many baby seats and stinky cars I like the drivers and cars of uber select these guys have style and drive safer


Take a look at what I drive, I drive SELECT. I have a brand new Mercedes, bud.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Troll


14gIV said:


> Yep but at least we arrived at that expensive place in an UberSelect no stupid uberX


troll


----------



## UberXCali

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Troll
> 
> troll


Yep, but I troll the troll as well, hehe.


----------



## 14gIV

UberXCali said:


> Take a look at what I drive, I drive SELECT. I have a brand new Mercedes, bud.


Sure bud that C class is comparable to a Camry


----------



## UberXCali

14gIV said:


> Sure bud that C class is comparable to a Camry


I wasn't aware Camry's cost 40K. Additionally, I have an E350 as well, buddy. I just don't waste it on cheap uber PAX such as yourself.



That's 2 for 2, buddy. Why don't you go find something better to do with your time other than troll people? It might even make you successful enough to afford even ONE of these cars. 

Oh, lastly, learn your cars. That wasn't a C-class, although a C-class would still be better than your transportation: your feet.


----------



## 14gIV

UberXCali said:


> I wasn't aware Camry's cost 40K. Additionally, I have an E350 as well, buddy. I just don't waste it on cheap uber PAX such as yourself.
> That's 2 for 2, buddy. Why don't you go find something better to do with your time other than troll people? It might even make you successful enough to afford even ONE of these cars.
> 
> Oh, lastly, learn your cars. That wasn't a C-class, although a C-class would still be better than your transportation: your feet.


for sure i would let you drive me in your benz...i can't stand uberX its so cringe worthy and most of the cars are like doo-d00


----------



## UberXCali

14gIV said:


> for sure i would let you drive me in your benz...i can't stand uberX its so cringe worthy and most of the cars are like doo-d00


UberX is a step above public transportation. If you can't handle it, then do SELECT and don't complain about the prices...

For me, all of this is a hobby anyways.


----------



## Phoenix666

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


Take a cab, maybe a third world jihadi will convert you.


----------



## William1964

I would stop using over until they comply with state laws not just regarding their lunch and dinner service, but the taxi driving part of this job. I will even admit I don't have a chauffeur's license yet nor have I taken any tests for taxi driving.


----------



## UberKW

I'd be fine if they eliminated surge; but first they need to put their rates *back up* where drivers can actually make a decent buck. UberX rates should be at least 1.5x higher than they currently are where I live, and Uber's only been here for less than a year! I shudder to think where our rates will be next year. Even at 1.5x higher than they currently are, that's still a 30-40% discount over cabs.

So yes, eliminate (or cap) surge, but also have a fair bottom.
.
.
.
Not gonna happen!


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> and why can't uber take a smaller cut?
> doesnt this solve it all?


Pop math quiz. How does uber replace a 2x surge by lowering its cut? Do you think eliminating all 20% of uber's cut is the same as doubling the rate? Surge gets more drivers out to cover demand. If uber stopped charging drivers during high surges, demand wouldn't be met.


----------



## Guest

You just boycott to Uber that you want to drive for Uber as a nonprofit company because you love the company so much. That might make you happy.


----------



## UofMDriver

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


That's funny, they would have to raise fares then. No one would drive, without a profit motive. In my area where rides average less than 2 miles, and UberX is .90 per mile, their is no point in driving, without surge.


----------



## Guest

What i meant was get paid somehow under the idea of a nonprofit organization which is just ridiculous. Anyway, it's insane what this company does to human beings.


----------



## 14gIV

UofMDriver said:


> That's funny, they would have to raise fares then. No one would drive, without a profit motive. In my area where rides average less than 2 miles, and UberX is .90 per mile, their is no point in driving, without surge.


people drive for much less than .90/mile consider yourself lucky but the riders in your area unlucky


CantBareRideShare said:


> What i meant was get paid somehow under the idea of a nonprofit organization which is just ridiculous. Anyway, it's insane what this company does to human beings.


lol Mr Travis can afford to pay me


----------



## ninja warrior

14gIV said:


> people drive for much less than .90/mile consider yourself lucky but the riders in your area unlucky
> 
> lol Mr Travis can afford to pay me


May the surge live a thousand years! Long live the surge! God bless it.


----------



## UofMDriver

UberKW said:


> I'd be fine if they eliminated surge; but first they need to put their rates *back up* where drivers can actually make a decent buck. UberX rates should be at least 1.5x higher than they currently are where I live, and Uber's only been here for less than a year! I shudder to think where our rates will be next year. Even at 1.5x higher than they currently are, that's still a 30-40% discount over cabs.
> 
> So yes, eliminate (or cap) surge, but also have a fair bottom.
> .
> .
> .
> Not gonna happen!


Detrioit is .30 per mile and per minute. Surge is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Rat

ATL2SD said:


> Download the Lyft app or take a cab.


Or go **** yourself and walk


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

UberXCali said:


> Yep, but I troll the troll as well, hehe.


What is hehe...I know your race now...haha


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

14gIV said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> If we all boycott uber and use other means, uber would be forced to drop the surge entirely!


This is only a troll with no life..ignore him and he will go away..haha


----------



## thomas1955

grayspinner said:


> You do realize that uber doesn't pay us right?
> 
> In fact, they charge us $1.80 + 20% of the fare.
> 
> Now that they lowered the rates, drivers are making significantly less money to the point that some rides cost us more than we earn.
> 
> If you want this service to continue & would like the drivers to be competent & the vehicle safe, you've got to be willing to pay a fair price for that. The current rates are no longer fair prices.


I think that's the reason it's called a "fare" 
It's fare to the rider and driver.


----------



## UofMDriver

No Surge, No drive!! Uber fares are to low and commissions to high otherwise.


----------



## linkpinkparish

yeah...yeah....when will that happen


----------

